# How much do I tip the transporter?



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Well I would not tip a transporter, he may even be insulted. He is not really in the customer service industry.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I probably would, he provided you with a service, you are a customer - it's basically a one on one transaction, it's recently after Christmas. 

A local trip I'd probably give $10, longer, probably only $20.


----------



## frostymeadows (Jan 4, 2012)

*Thank you*

Thanks for your help. I ended-up just adding an extra $10 in the envelope with the payment. The service was fantastic. I think the best "tip" I can give is to pass along my experience with them. They were exactly on time, bartered a very fair fee and took excellent care of the donkeys I had transported. I was very impressed. If you ever need transport I recommend Darby's Equine Transport out of TX.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Best tip right there! I tried tipping my farrier, he just credited my account & said he doesn't accept tips, he's not a waiter.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

waresbear said:


> Best tip right there! I tried tipping my farrier, he just credited my account & said he doesn't accept tips, he's not a waiter.


 
Haha I like that. I try and slip an extra fiver in to my trainers hand, and after I helped her out MAJORLY this time last year I got two months of free lessons, every time I tried to pay, she said she'd stop teaching me if I didn't pack it in.

In the long run, you did the best thing, and passing on good will for them in the long run will give them more money


----------

